# The DW Photos of 2006 collection



## King Eric

So what were your best and favourite photos you snapped during the year? :thumb:

I am not a very good photographer and most of my shots have been taken using a Sony point and clicky digital camera anyway. I may grow up and get an SLR in the new year

Here are some and the reasons I like them

Firstly here is the recent shuttle launch caught 130 miles away shortly after it took off from Kennedy  We were watching the launch on T.V in a bar when the barlady said. Pop outside, you should see it! What a memory that is










A couple of friendly drunk Celtic fans at Old Trafford earlier this year with my mate being interviewed on Sky Sports










Johnyopolis' Golf at a recent meet in Virgina Water. This was taken with my P990i mobile phone and the detail was really very good for a mobile I think


----------



## King Eric

Now, NEVER ever EVER never EVER lend Daffy32 (Mark) MARK! your camera at a clean and shiny open day and tell him that Amy who works for John is facing the wrong way.

Aye Carumba! How John gets any work done all day I don't know.


----------



## david g

Ur mate looks like eric cantona


----------



## Neil_S

My favourite from the year, getting this close to the Typhoon...


----------



## leeshez




----------



## Roo

King Eric said:


> Now, NEVER ever EVER never EVER lend Daffy32 (Mark) MARK! your camera at a clean and shiny open day and tell him that Amy who works for John is facing the wrong way.
> 
> Aye Carumba! How John gets any work done all day I don't know.


Yum..lol :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Possibly the most important engine bay of the year. It belongs to someone on this forum who shoehorned it into a car which weighs less than most shopping trolleys 

This was on full display at the Piston Heads meet and got more positive comments than the Enzo engine bay


----------



## King Eric

david g said:


> Ur mate looks like eric cantona


We did'nt pay for a beer in Calais in a bar last year for that exact reason PMSL!!!!


----------



## david g

PMSL ,hes a dead ringer ,you could make few bob with him


----------



## Naddy37

King Eric said:


>


OOoooo....HELLLOOOOOOO.


----------



## Naddy37

Neil_S said:


> My favourite from the year, getting this close to the Typhoon...


Droooool, was that at Fairford?


----------



## DeWalt Dave

Wow - what does Amy look like facing the right way ?!


----------



## Paul-T

I have loads of pictures from this year that I just adore, but here are a few I love to look at.

Obviously I didn't take this one, but I looked up at the photographer mid way through the Craner Curves ona slow down lap at Donington in July - couldn't have timed it better if I had tried!









Took my wife in a hot air balloon for her birthday in May, one of the best things I have ever done, got this great shot of the burners doing their thing









Went to visit a breeder to meet one of our new family members. When I saw this, I knew he would fit in here just fine









Taken at Niagara Falls in Feb this year - I have never been so cold in all my life









And then in Manhatten a few days later, 77 stories up on top of the Rockefella Centre, as the sun went down. Very cold, but so beautful


----------



## Skodaw

Got a few from this year.

Starting at the Geneva Motor Show :



















My Skoda Octavia vRS( Now Sold 










A Couple from Jersey :



















And from Toronto :


----------



## Paul-T

Just looking at that straight down picture makes my head spin! I've got pics from Vegas last year, looking down from 500ft off the Eiffel Tower replica at Paris casino, then from the top of the Stratosphere Tower in the revolving restaurant, 990ft up.


----------



## Skodaw

Reg Hollis said:


> Just looking at that straight down picture makes my head spin! I've got pics from Vegas last year, looking down from 500ft off the Eiffel Tower replica at Paris casino, then from the top of the Stratosphere Tower in the revolving restaurant, 990ft up.


I think the CN is something like 1800ft ?? -- the trip up and down in the lift is worth the journey alone :doublesho


----------



## Neil_S

neilos said:


> Droooool, was that at Fairford?


It was indeed.


----------



## Trix

King Eric said:


> Now, NEVER ever EVER never EVER lend Daffy32 (Mark) MARK! your camera at a clean and shiny open day and tell him that Amy who works for John is facing the wrong way.
> 
> Aye Carumba! How John gets any work done all day I don't know.


Yeah Baby! she was a stunner.. Is she staring at my car ?:doublesho


----------



## King Eric

Johns a lucky boy, its his xmas party later on


----------



## King Eric

A cheeky little engine bay shot of one of those cheap Ferraris


----------



## Naddy37

Trix said:


> Is she staring at my car ?:doublesho


Is she feck. No, she was looking for me...


----------



## big dave

Neil_S said:


> My favourite from the year, getting this close to the Typhoon...


ace i was there to got some ace pics of the red arrows on mine

amy-hmm dammmm wish id gone now lol


----------



## adb

That "shoe-horned" engine looks suspiciously like a Pug Mi16 engine???


----------



## SteveO

adb said:


> That "shoe-horned" engine looks suspiciously like a Pug Mi16 engine???


It is indeed and it looks like its in a 205 Gti engine bay. Might be because I have a mint last of the line 205 with an Mi16 fitted in it in my garage :thumb: ...all correctly fitted I might add and currently for sale


----------



## lee9

Holy smoke, amy, rear of the year.


----------



## nogrille

Wheels Day - a VERY wet and overcast Good Friday, so all my shots were a risk:










Volksworld - a blustery day with torrential downpours. Managed to sneak this in though:










My first attempt at "gig" photography:










A moment on the dancefloor:










Experimenting with B&W:


----------



## big dave

here just a few from the 1st ever car show i had attended got a few on click and go lol at santa pod


----------



## Exotica

A November morning over Sussex


----------



## parish

One of my favourites. Yes, he did make it, even though it looks impossible from that position


----------



## parish

Someone mentioned the Red Arrows. I took these at Kemble Air Day this year. Shame about the buggy in the first shot though. The second two are very high picture quality, but I was only using a point & shoot Canon A70 (in manual mode to allow pics to be taken quickly) at maximum zoom. I was quite pleased with myself that I managed to catch them right at the crossover point - I expected to get just a pair of smoke trails - not once, but four times - these are the best two.


----------



## Petrol

Some night pics of my old Datsun


----------



## parish

Petrol said:


> Some night pics of my old Datsun


Ooooh, now they're nice pics. Nice car too :thumb:


----------



## MattBennett

Mine is of my dog being lazy in the living room. Taken with a cannon camera, cant remember which model.


----------



## MattBennett

King Eric said:


>


Whens the next open day? :doublesho


----------



## Rich

Few of my faves from the year


----------



## AR-CoolC

Rich said:


> Few of my faves from the year


Now that's a nice little Mini :thumb:


----------



## Jace

Taipei 101 Building, 508m high, 101 floors










Taipei @ 3am









This just makes me laugh










Goodwood


----------



## Benskett

That's made my day, infact, that's made my week!


----------



## Dave KG

A little bit of point and click photography from me this year...













Favourite detailing pics...


----------



## Triple HHH

from everyone that took some pics what camera are yous using??

im planning on getting a better camera next year as right now im using a Kodak Z740 which im guessing will be poverty spec to some of things you guys are using?? lol


----------



## Dave KG

Triple HHH said:


> from everyone that took some pics what camera are yous using??
> 
> im planning on getting a better camera next year as right now im using a Kodak Z740 which im guessing will be poverty spec to some of things you guys are using?? lol


Just a standard Olympus 3.2 Megapixel camera for me - probably even more poverty spec that your Kodak! :lol:


----------



## Neil_S

Just a Fuji S304, 3.2 MP.

No doubt some people have phones with the same abilities, but it works alright for me!


----------



## vicky

My fav with my new camera:










Taken at Weston beach.

I miss my car!!!!!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Great pics folks.


----------



## Phil H

excellent collection of pics!


----------



## hesslevtr

can people stop posting pics from high up i go dizt and scared and thats just looking at them

some cracking pics though

love the old datsun ones

few of mine




























camera is fugifilm finepix 6900zoom


----------



## Breeze_Blue

That last picture mate is an brilliant reflection shot well done and looks really good off of the silver.


----------



## Naddy37

hesslevtr said:


> camera is fugifilm finepix 6900zoom


Now that one I like.....:thumb:


----------



## parish

neilos said:


> Now that one I like.....:thumb:


Yeah, stunning isn't it? :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

^^ That is an awesome pic!


----------



## Dave KG

^^^ Cracking pic! Where was it taken?


----------



## IGADIZ

From London to everyone at DW
Happy holidays









Houses of parliament, London Taken today 23-12-06, Canon EOS 5D, 24-105mm f/4 L @28mm, iso 800


----------



## parish

Dave KG said:


> ^^^ Cracking pic! Where was it taken?


It's the Humber Bridge - that's in Englandshire   :wave:


----------



## bigsyd

*had a bit of a job to do last year*

well had a bit of a re-wire to do last year:doublesho



inside one of the apartments



in the cellar ( this was a wellllllll spoooooooky place   )





and how it is now, still not finished, there is just 1, 1bed apartment left if you have a spare 3/4 million :thumb:

http://www.reillydevelopments.co.uk/


----------



## kendz

One of my Fav pics of 2006, taken at Jap Show, Santa Pod on my Canon G5.


----------



## AndyC

Some truly awesome pics :doublesho 

Oh and who cleaned my engine bay - weren't me guv


----------



## bigray

well some of mine 
a few from my fish tank
























and some from vw festival (harewood house)
















my car at edition 38


----------



## Dave KG

^^^ The fish tank photos are seriously cool! :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

*2006 Photo Review*

Here's a few shots that bring back some happy memories of what i got up to in 2006 :thumb:

The first photo explains what the event was:








And heres some shots from it:








































And they put a Farrari on show looking like this???









Next up are a few shots from our holiday in Canada  
The first couple were taken on the plane going there.
















This one is of my wife Angie going great guns on the Quad :doublesho 








And heres a few of the 'awesome' motors we saw over there:








































Anyone got a few days spare for a 'quick' detail?
















And lastly, heres a couple of shots of the wildlife. My wife took the photo of the random bird and i jumped out of the truck to grab a few shots of the Black Bear and her cub. She had three cubs with her but they would'nt stay together in one place long enough for a 'group shot'  
Just after i took this shot the little cub started to wonder towards me which got the mother bear interested in me and it was at this point that i found out just how quick i could run backwards to the safety of the truck lol :doublesho 

















And heres a shot of the three winners from the Clean & Shiny 'open day' in September with the immaculate overall winning A4 of Neil_S in the middle :thumb: 









All the Canada shots were taken on a Canon Digital Ixus 65 and the MPH shots (& open Day shot) were taken with my Canon S3is

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

Great pics guys!


----------



## Gaz VW

Some great photography shown in this thread, some of it just makes my jaw hit the floor!


----------



## Reevie

Just bought a Cannon Eos 300D from a mate ----if my pics come out half as good as some of these i will be well impressed.

Brilliant


----------



## Reevie

Not one of my best pics but the saddest----got rid of my E28 M5 after 14 years in August this year only to find out the guy that bought it has pranged it


----------



## Jmax

A few pics ive taken this year using both a fuji s5500 and a s9500, i have thousands more but cant be bothered looking through them to find the good ones at the moment

Taken at a visit to a friends house to detail her car









A lovely sunset









The lovely miss Degg posing with my brothers car @ donny 06









Some random bird at donny









I had to include this one









Taken at a sound competion in dublin


----------



## Detail My Ride

Well, Me being a very keen photographer along with my dad who is now semi-pro, here's a few of my personal faves from 2006! 
































































And some more recent one's, these shots in my opinion are awesome, taken Fuji S5600, With Flash Diffused, Hense Perfect Lighting, It was my window, from the inside whilst raining, the diffused light caught the beads perfectly!


----------



## hesslevtr

some great pics there

gav i love that first beading one

for the people that asked aboutmy pic of the bridge its called the humber bridge just outside of hull


----------



## GordR

Few from me for the 06 collection..

First ones are from a scotish trip to ardnahmurchan over xmas.

Glencoe on the way up:









Looking up Fascadale bay:









Fascadale Cottage:









And then one for the car collection - my first rx7 .Not the best quality









Camera used : Kodak basic 5mp digital

Ta
Gord


----------



## orionmojo

Jmax said:


> I had to include this one


snap 









heehee.










spy shot.


----------



## nogrille

orionmojo said:


> snap
> 
> spy shot.


we need MORE of this NOW!


----------



## gsd2000

Some photos of my holiday in Dubai, sorry for the poor quality on some, some of the photos were taken on my phone.




























i also saw this coming out of the Burj Al Arab










I also saw these, the new Merc C class according to Auto Express


----------



## big dave

orionmojo said:


> snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heehee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spy shot.


**** the spy shots more of the girls lol


----------



## Scotsbil

Looking at these cracking pics makes me want to run out and spend money. New camera required (along with some talent)


----------



## matty_corsa

here is a couple of mine


----------



## Nam

A few of mine.....


----------



## Peach

This is from the Grand Canyon in March - the trip was a surprise birthday present from my wife:-









My two favourite shots of my old 300zx, which I won two show 'n' shine prizes for in that year:-

















My mate practising at a D1 Drift day at Santa Pod:-









And his exhaust at the end of the day LOL! :-









The new Wynn Resort in my favourite place on earth, Las Vegas, taken in March:-









Central Park in New York taken from the top of the Rockerfeller Center in November:-









And finally, I have to give credit to my wife for this shot taken in Paris in February:-









The camera used for all these shots was a Canon Ixus 30 digital point 'n' click.

Hope you like


----------



## tompinney

I haven't taken pictures of much else other than cars, here's one of my faves of a car I detailed recently...










Taken with a 4 year old Canon PowerShot S30, while playing with the settings for the first time instead of using AUTO


----------



## jon-v8

Oh my god, they're using sponges!! tut tut... :lol:


----------



## dubnut71

There are some guys on here that put my technique etc to absolute shame but here goes!!!!!

This one I am proud of because I managed to get into the closed TRRL site thinking it made a good backdrop!

















And this one as its slightly "rally" ( for that read scoob parked on grass..... seemed a good idea at the time.... )


----------



## Scud

King Eric said:


>


Me and the misses stood at the space center for 13hrs waiting for this and they canceled it 30 secs to go  we flew home the day this was lanched 9/12/06 i think.


----------



## parish

Peach said:


> And his exhaust at the end of the day LOL! :-


There's a pic missing here I think


----------



## ktuludays

Neil_S said:


> My favourite from the year, getting this close to the Typhoon...


these things are sh*t squared.

they are dated, 10 years late, massively over budget.

they were designed for dog fighting, which they do very well, but who against?

i can't see osama and his buddies with any f15's

the typhoon will do nothing to stop a suicide bomber.

it currently can't even be used as a ground bomber!!!

Believe me this aircraft is the main reason the RAF and the MOD is massively in debt and massively over stretched.

rant over!


----------



## TopMarques

Some of my fav pics of 2006

Local carp lake










LeMans



















French Alps










Mont Blanc










The biatch




























The other biatch (hope she dont see this:lol: )


----------



## ChuckH

Not a great pic Its My R1 sat ready foe action at donnington :thumb:


----------



## ktuludays

^^^^^mmmmmmmmmmmmm nice........

top marques valeting - you are a lucky boy!!


----------



## TopMarques

ktuludays said:


> ^^^^^mmmmmmmmmmmmm nice........
> 
> top marques valeting - you are a lucky boy!!


Rotties are great aint they:thumb:


----------



## ktuludays

Top_Marques_Valeting said:


> Rotties are great aint they:thumb:


ha ha. i meant the carp lake!!:lol:


----------



## Teqnique

just a few of mine from my hobby !


----------



## GAZA62

Few snaps with my Canon Ixus 500 great little camera and still works after i going lens first into the ground the lens ended up looking like the leaning tower of pisa.

NEW YORK










CENTRAL PARK.










View From Empire State



















LE-MANS























































Florida.


----------



## simonmwh

Heres some of my favourite pics from last year. They are taken at Seven Sisters, East Sussex. Camera used is my trusty Casio EX-Z120. Gives me an oppourtunity to test out uploading.:newbie: :thumb:














































Hopefully get some car pics when the weather lets up.....:wave:


----------



## King Eric

Top Marques I love your Rottie dude. Gorgeous


----------



## Exotica

simonmwh said:


> Heres some of my favourite pics from last year. They are taken at Seven Sisters, East Sussex. Camera used is my trusty Casio EX-Z120. Gives me an oppourtunity to test out uploading.:newbie: :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully get some car pics when the weather lets up.....:wave:


You missed the Pub


----------



## simonmwh

Theres one just up the road...Golden Galleon I think. That one?


----------



## Exotica

simonmwh said:


> Theres one just up the road...Golden Galleon I think. That one?


Yes:thumb:


----------



## TopMarques

King Eric said:


> Top Marques I love your Rottie dude. Gorgeous


Cheers fella, she's a little devil child at times lol:evil: :devil:


----------



## S63

Can't choose which one I like the best out of these


----------



## Exotica

Has to be the car


----------



## BigVR6

Heres a few of mine, some of when i went to america back in November, and a few of my car. I have a few better ones, but not on my work laptop (shud i be doing work..lol)


----------



## ahaydock

So did we ever get a front shot of Amy LOL?


----------



## JustinC

A few of my Fave's.

The "Round the Island Boat Race" 









Some BLUE Sea









A feckin HOOOOOGE (3ft) Jellyfish









My Fav picture of the Car









Champions League Final - Work sent us over.....Ended up getting stitched up by the Ticket tout big style...in the Barcelona End !! Had to politely clap when Arsenal Scored first 










The most gorgeous House I've ever seen - River Ant, Norfolk Broads..June 06


----------



## Alex L

Some nice photos there Justin   

So when you organising a detailing day for us all over there? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JustinC

Come on over - seriously....Will introduce you to Rum Swizzle !


----------



## JustinC

nogrille said:


> My first attempt at "gig" photography:


Tell you what - I LOVE this picture..It seems to draw you into it. Would love to know how you got that effect !


----------



## Exotica

*Bunch of nutters*
































































Fuji S5600


----------



## leiper

I was in Toronto and just love this picture i took. Up the CN Tower looking through the glass floor.  









Scafolding Hong Kong style!!!!!!









A great sunset on Coogee Beach just south of Freemantle, Australia.









And lastly a well stocked fridge. Hmmmm beer.







.

All taken with a Pentax Optio S40 except the sunset picture which was an Olympus something or other.

Andy


----------



## Brazo

JustinC said:


> Tell you what - I LOVE this picture..It seems to draw you into it. Would love to know how you got that effect !


You need to adjust focal length during a long(ish) exposure


----------



## nogrille

Thanks Brazo, that's exactly what I did.

JustinC - it's very easy with a digi as you can just keep trying until it looks right. Just leave it in AF mode and experiment! Much more difficult with an SLR. You can get a bit of kit which "pulls" the zoom in / out for you to avoid shake, but I've not seen one in years.

Thanks for the "love it" comment too. Always good to get feedback.


----------



## Coxy914

Been getting back into photgraphy again and just upgraded from a FujiS7000 to a Nikon D80. Superb piece of kit I might add.

Getting the hang of long exposure/night shots again!
last time I did tis was with my old OM30 about 20 years ago!!!

anyway, here's on of my fave pics so far with it!


----------



## dubnut71

Coxy - what was the kit / setting on that last one, its a cracker!!


----------



## Coxy914

dubnut71 said:


> Coxy - what was the kit / setting on that last one, its a cracker!!


Camera is a Nikon D80.
JPEG (8-bit) Normal
Image Size: Medium (2896 x 1944)
Color
Lens: 55-200mm F/4-5.6 G
Focal Length: 55mm
Digital Vari-Program: Night Landscape
Metering Mode: Multi-Pattern
1 sec - F/4
Exposure Comp.: 0 EV


----------



## Detail My Ride

Some piccy's from my recent trip to Courmayeur, Italy, Mont Blanc


----------



## Mark M

Pics are awesome Gaz.

I have some minters up the slopes from the past few years. 

There is no place like up the slopes


----------



## Detail My Ride

V12MSM said:


> Pics are awesome Gaz.
> 
> I have some minters up the slopes from the past few years.
> 
> There is no place like up the slopes


Nope there certainly isn't!!  

Garage comes in a close second


----------

